# is a skunk dwa



## gibby (Oct 24, 2007)

in my local paper yesterday there was a girl walking the streets with a skunk she got from a friend in england, today the councle knock on her door and tell her she needs to get rid of it.

so is it dwa or is there a way round this


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

It is not DWA. The council can however set limits on pets if it is council rented accomodation, she would need to refer to the terms of her tenancy agreement. If it's not council rented then they have no grounds to have a problem with a skunk as far as I'm aware.


----------



## gibby (Oct 24, 2007)

heres the link 

Aberdeen Council kicks up stink over skunk - Evening Express

i hate the council, what right have they to say what pets you can own. its not like its a lion :lol2:


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

At the end of the day landlords can say no pets, or allow certain pets, or dictate what they want, it's their house. The council is still a landlord, when she moved in she signed a tenancy agreement which probably had a clause about pets. People should always check their agreement before they actually get animals really.

However the article says the animal welfare officer will take her away - that's just bollocks. They have no legal right to confiscate an animal based on the fact that the landlord does not allow pets. The council can however evict the person for breaking the tenancy agreement. But no one can take the skunk away from her as long as it's being looked after - she just has to find somewhere else to live.


----------



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

Personally id be more worried how someone in council housing can afford a £700 skunk than it actually being taken away....

Thats a terms rent for me.


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

Lucifus said:


> Personally id be more worried how someone in council housing can afford a £700 skunk than it actually being taken away....
> 
> Thats a terms rent for me.


I'm in council housing and paid £1200 for one of my snakes. I pretty much sold everything I had to do so, plus a lot of overtime etc. Just because you live in a council house doesn't mean you have to be destitute or up to no good.


----------



## TianRunty (Apr 15, 2008)

sadly they can tell you what you can and cant have, we were lucky no one reported us for having a lot of animals in a council flat, we're now in a private rent and i asked if he minded me doin rescues etc that come through my old work and he said as long as its not a pony or something its fine
the council probably think the skunk is goin to stink the place out but considering it'll be descented it'll smell about the same as a dog does, its just ppl are more used to the smell of cats and dogs than they are of skunks and ferrets


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

Fangio said:


> I'm in council housing and paid £1200 for one of my snakes. I pretty much sold everything I had to do so, plus a lot of overtime etc. Just because you live in a council house doesn't mean you have to be destitute or up to no good.


I dont live in a council house, but your exactly right, most council houses ive seen are nicer than normal houses


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

thats nerys friend (i think )nery posted about her friend getting one in the mammel bit of forum


----------



## Snake_Pliskin (Apr 7, 2008)

i think its more like SWA (stinky wild animal) :lol2:


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

Snake_Pliskin said:


> i think its more like SWA (stinky wild animal) :lol2:


LOL, thats your words of wisdom for the day


----------



## Snake_Pliskin (Apr 7, 2008)

thanks declan! :2thumb:


----------



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

Fangio said:


> I'm in council housing and paid £1200 for one of my snakes. I pretty much sold everything I had to do so, plus a lot of overtime etc. Just because you live in a council house doesn't mean you have to be destitute or up to no good.


Your jumping the gun there, i stated nothing about people "being up to no good". Being in the same boat as most people in council house's as a student i could get one tbh i would but in all honesty the 700 could be spent on better things. Like food.


----------



## ljkenny (Mar 5, 2007)

Fangio said:


> I'm in council housing and paid £1200 for one of my snakes.


Which one was that?


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

ljkenny said:


> Which one was that?


Nosey Get lol


----------



## neep_neep (Oct 18, 2007)

> She claimed other people in the area are allowed to keep pets.


Maybe those people actually applied for permission?

She's even been given the option...



> She has been given one week to either get rid of her beloved Ichi or apply for permission to keep a pet in her flat.





> “I phoned the council straight away and they asked me to write a letter applying for the right to keep her here.


If she applied for permission and was rejected, fair enough. But at the moment, seeing as it appears she hasn't asked permission yet, I can't see what the problem is.


----------



## defective (Jan 11, 2008)

Lucifus said:


> Personally id be more worried how someone in council housing can afford a £700 skunk than it actually being taken away....
> 
> 
> Get real


----------



## Rain (Oct 9, 2007)

No, they are not DWA, anyone living in an owned house, or living in a council/rented house with permission of the land lord can have one, and so long as it is well cared for, no one can do a darn thing.

I'm in an owned house, and I'll be having one


----------



## Reptilover (Jan 15, 2007)

Sorry i lol'd hard ta this when i read title "Is a skunk dwa". Whats it guna do, fart in ya?

Now for serious bit. Maybe they told her to get rid of it becuase the rules around there didnt allow them? not sure : victory:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

gibby said:


> heres the link
> 
> Aberdeen Council kicks up stink over skunk - Evening Express
> 
> i hate the council, what right have they to say what pets you can own. its not like its a lion :lol2:


 Since the council owns her flat, they have every right to dictate what a tenant can and cannot do in it or have in it.
If someone wants to be able to do as they please or keep what they please, then they have to buy their own place. That's just the way it is. Nothing fair or unfair about it.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Declan123 said:


> I dont live in a council house, but your exactly right, most council houses ive seen are nicer than normal houses


 
That's because the council are obliged to keep it up to a certain standard, do repairs, upgrades and modernise.
I moved into my house 10 years ago. It had rotten window frames, no heating, no damp proofing and no hot water. The electric wiring was ancient and unsafe. At the same time I moved in, the council houses in the village were getting new roofs, new double glazing, heating, kitchens and bathrooms and all the doors replaced. All at no cost to the tenants. I am only just having a bathroom put in and I still have no kitchen. However, I can do as I please in it. My house would look as nice as a council house if someone else was paying for the modernising of it.


----------



## zukomonitor (Nov 11, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> That's because the council are obliged to keep it up to a certain standard, do repairs, upgrades and modernise.
> I moved into my house 10 years ago. It had rotten window frames, no heating, no damp proofing and no hot water. The electric wiring was ancient and unsafe. At the same time I moved in, the council houses in the village were getting new roofs, new double glazing, heating, kitchens and bathrooms and all the doors replaced. All at no cost to the tenants. I am only just having a bathroom put in and I still have no kitchen. However, I can do as I please in it. My house would look as nice as a council house if someone else was paying for the modernising of it.


all that work done by unskilled thickos???

you will have a job getting rid of that stigma 

you donut


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

zukomonitor said:


> all that work done by unskilled thickos???
> 
> you will have a job getting rid of that stigma
> 
> you donut


 It is spelled 'doughnut'. I doubt the workmen would be unskilled. That wouldn't make sense would it? I don't think anyone in their right mind would employ an unskilled labourer to do plumbing, install windows, heating etc.
You spoiling to start a row zuko? If so, start one with yourself. I can't be bothered poppet. <smiles sweetly>


----------



## zukomonitor (Nov 11, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> It is spelled 'doughnut'. I doubt the workmen would be unskilled. That wouldn't make sense would it? I don't think anyone in their right mind would employ an unskilled labourer to do plumbing, install windows, heating etc.
> You spoiling to start a row zuko? If so, start one with yourself. I can't be bothered poppet. <smiles sweetly>


i am not talking about food you thicko.

the workmen at your house were skilled yet you called them thick???

you cant be bothered because you know that you were wrong in the first place. 

i will start a thread in off topic if you want to have a discussion


----------



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

Please not this again, we can all agree what fenwoman said is blisteringly idiotic but lets not make this a decent into an argument.


----------



## ljkenny (Mar 5, 2007)

zukomonitor said:


> the workmen at your house were skilled yet you called them thick???


I know loads of very skilled tradesmen that are thick! 

(DISCLAIMER: I also know lots of very bright tradesmen)


----------



## zukomonitor (Nov 11, 2007)

Lucifus said:


> Please not this again, we can all agree what fenwoman said is blisteringly idiotic but lets not make this a decent into an argument.


i apologise for polluting the thread

sorry guys and gals


----------



## scotshop (Apr 20, 2007)

*ichi the skunk Vs aberdeen city council*



Athravan said:


> However the article says the animal welfare officer will take her away - that's just bollocks. They have no legal right to confiscate an animal based on the fact that the landlord does not allow pets. .


 
it was the housing dept. that said they would have the skunk taken away and destroyed and yes, they are talking absolute shit. firstly, they have no rights to do that, secondly there is no welfare issue at all (she is a healthy, well cared for skunk) and third, they can't just walk in to a property and take the animals just like that. they are just bullying the poor girl.

there is no clause in her tenancy agreement to suggest Ichi is not allowed, only that they are not allowed live food in the property.

if aberdeen city council are so bloody concerned about animal welfare they should check out some of the inexperienced, uncaring idiots they are handing out pet shop licenses to before they waste time and money harrasing those who actually look after their animals.

Grrrrrr.....



Home


----------



## scotshop (Apr 20, 2007)

ljkenny said:


> I know loads of very skilled tradesmen that are thick!
> 
> (DISCLAIMER: I also know lots of very bright tradesmen)


 
Ha ha! had a really hard day today but your little disclaimer put a smile back on my face - thankyou!


----------



## scotshop (Apr 20, 2007)

Fangio said:


> I'm in council housing and paid £1200 for one of my snakes. I pretty much sold everything I had to do so, plus a lot of overtime etc. Just because you live in a council house doesn't mean you have to be destitute or up to no good.


 
very well said.

aberdeen is one of the most expensive areas in the country to buy at present but unfortunately wages do not reflect this and many people with very good jobs simply can not afford to buy privately.


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

Lucifus said:


> Personally id be more worried how someone in council housing can afford a £700 skunk than it actually being taken away....
> 
> Thats a terms rent for me.


 

ok im in a housing association house... i used to be in a council house..

i use a wheelchair occasionally and use my disability aoolowances for a disability car my kids and my animals..

my animals have probably cost me way over 1500 and my cats combined are worth 600

so because im in what is termed probably by you as council housing.. eg i get the house paid by the state am i not allowed to spend money on animals..

im house bound a lot... have seizures and cant work...

i worked for 15 yrs though as a mortgage advisor and in banking etc... but unfortunately wont ever work again.. I also am a trianed youth worker and have a diploma in community arts and also a dimploma in counselling... so because i cant buy my own house am i also to think i cant spend the money i receive due to my ilness whatever way i please.. my parents own a fabulous large house and worked al their life.. im not a slacker.. nor am i a benefits cheat i have a genuine serious neuro condition.. not everyone in council houses are scummy as this post implies

pray tell what would you liek me to do with the money i have that is given to me..

id far prefer to be able to work my arse off and pay a mortgage and buy my animals that way but since that wont happen surely im allowed to buy what i want...


----------



## Rain (Oct 9, 2007)

not being funny, and not being a wanna-be mod here, but how is that on topic?

The question was if skunks are dwa. No they are not, case closed.


----------



## TianRunty (Apr 15, 2008)

Rain said:


> not being funny, and not being a wanna-be mod here, but how is that on topic?
> 
> The question was if skunks are dwa. No they are not, case closed.


whose post are you referring to? the first off topic post was basically saying someone in a council house shouldnt have any expensive pets


----------



## Mason (Jan 21, 2008)

gibby said:


> heres the link
> 
> Aberdeen Council kicks up stink over skunk - Evening Express
> 
> i hate the council, what right have they to say what pets you can own. its not like its a lion :lol2:


 
i've only read the first page of the thread not the whole thread so pelase bear that in mind if i'm repeating anyone..


Reading your post I could equally say what right does she have to a 5-700 pet when she has been judged worthy of the rest of the nations help towards her cost of living? IF she can't afford to put a roof over her own head for whatever reason...

I'd also point out that she would have known full well it was against her tenancy agreement. I think this has less to do with the fact "it's a skunk" and more to do with "NO PETS" in her property.


----------



## Mizzi (Mar 2, 2008)

why cant people in council houses have expensive pets???

some people in council houses work!! they aint all on the:censor: dole!


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Mizzi, I think it's more to do with the fact that some people think if she has enough spare cash to spend that amount on a pet, why does she not get a mortgage and buy her own home since she obviously objects to the restrictions placed upon her as a tenant. If I didn't have so many animals, I'd love to be a council tenant and never have to worry about repairs to my house. It'd save me a fortune and I'd have no stress of being responsible for the upkeep of my home. The slightest little thing which needed doing, one phone call and a man comes and fixes it for free. Sounds lovely.


----------



## Mason (Jan 21, 2008)

fenwoman said:


> Mizzi, I think it's more to do with the fact that some people think if she has enough spare cash to spend that amount on a pet, why does she not get a mortgage and buy her own home since she obviously objects to the restrictions placed upon her as a tenant. If I didn't have so many animals, I'd love to be a council tenant and never have to worry about repairs to my house. It'd save me a fortune and I'd have no stress of being responsible for the upkeep of my home. The slightest little thing which needed doing, one phone call and a man comes and fixes it for free. Sounds lovely.


 
DING!

nail. head.hit

I wasn't having a go at ALL people on benefits (I said BENFITS, which free/cheap housing IS! not the dole ) simply trying to say why the hell/how the hell should someone who cannot put a roof over their own heads without some form of aid be able to find 5-700+ for a pet?

Also why should she expect to be able to keep pets in her free/cheap/owned by the council or someoen else housing? She will have known full well what her tenancy agree ment said. this isn't a case of the council being evil, and it has nothing to do with the fact it's a skunk or exotic and more to do wiht the fact she shouldn't bbloody have it in the first place!

thatsd called IRRESPONSIBLE PET OWNERSHIP not and evil council!

Surely you can understand why people get annoyed when reading things like this? Especially when you bear in mind most people reading it will be homeowners or rent payers who couldn't spare 700 for a skunk even if they wanted to. Surely such people are entitled to be annoyed when someone who needs help with housing can


----------



## Rain (Oct 9, 2007)

TianRunty said:


> whose post are you referring to? the first off topic post was basically saying someone in a council house shouldnt have any expensive pets


I'm on about 99% of this thread....


----------



## Renfield (May 20, 2008)

Back to the thread for 2 minutes,

Most Council Tenancy Agreements only mention dogs(2 Max), cats(3 Max) or chickens(none) specifically not other animals and definitely does not mention Skunks or similar, so please can we have an update on this


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

n_w_london said:


> Back to the thread for 2 minutes,
> 
> Most Council Tenancy Agreements only mention dogs(2 Max), cats(3 Max) or chickens(none) specifically not other animals and definitely does not mention Skunks or similar, so please can we have an update on this


I understand my council actually says "no more than 2 pets".
They don't specify a species.
You would have to check with your own council what their policy is as they are probably all different.


----------



## Mason (Jan 21, 2008)

they do indeed vary wildly.

I know around here it is something like 2 pets. They don't say what species but they do give a list of animals not allowed like pigs and chickens and other farmyard type critters, which is understandable and fair enough.


----------



## TianRunty (Apr 15, 2008)

fenwoman said:


> Mizzi, I think it's more to do with the fact that some people think if she has enough spare cash to spend that amount on a pet, why does she not get a mortgage and buy her own home since she obviously objects to the restrictions placed upon her as a tenant


your assuming she didnt have to save up for ages before getting the animal! nothing says people in council houses can't save up to afford things they want. thats like saying i'm not allowed to buy an xbox 360 and games because i don't own my own house, its stupid and petty! i can't work so cant get a morgage and in turn have to stay in a house owned by someone else be it a council flat or private rent. either way its very nasty and snobbish to say people who don't live in their own houses can't afford to own something that the original outset cost is high!
at the end of the day if you are in a council house you don't have to be in "cheap" housing! you can be working all the hours god sends and still be told no by a bank for a morgage.

everyone needs to stop looking at people who don't own their own house as someone who should live without what they want!


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

Ichi used to be mine  I had to part with her due to my starting my own business and wanting her to go to someone who would offer her a good future. Sadly, it has not worked out like that and she is now in her 2nd home since she left me with the potential of having to be moved again 

I know that our local council specify NO pets unless otherwise arranged prior to agreements being signed but surely she must have checked this BEFORE she spent money on Ichi? 

I sincerely hope that this is sorted out as I am totally gutted right now


----------



## scotshop (Apr 20, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> Mizzi, I think it's more to do with the fact that some people think if she has enough spare cash to spend that amount on a pet, why does she not get a mortgage and buy her own home since she obviously objects to the restrictions placed upon her as a tenant. If I didn't have so many animals, I'd love to be a council tenant and never have to worry about repairs to my house. It'd save me a fortune and I'd have no stress of being responsible for the upkeep of my home. The slightest little thing which needed doing, one phone call and a man comes and fixes it for free. Sounds lovely.


 
the average property in aberdee is going for 90% over the asking price. ie. a 1 bed flat on at offers over £120K, going for £200+ which means the excess has to be paid as deposit. how many people have 80 grand lying around. also, the average full-time job pays between £16 - £30K. do the maths, its not about people "wanting" to live in council properties and i can assure you it is certainly not a stress-free life with "one phonecall and a man coming and fixing the property for free". 
i could give you a list of people with serious health problems due to unrepaired council properties ranging from CO poisoning, respiratory problems etc. I'm sure they would gladly swap with you and let you see how *lovely *things really are!!


----------



## scotshop (Apr 20, 2007)

TianRunty said:


> everyone needs to stop looking at people who don't own their own house as someone who should live without what they want!


 
exactly. she wouldn't be getting attacked like this if she was spending her money going out with friends, smoking 20 a day or buying CDs. she's a nice girl, she does work and *most importantly - she looks after ichi very well.*


----------



## ichis-mom (May 25, 2008)

Mason said:


> DING!
> 
> nail. head.hit
> 
> ...


 did anyone stop to think that maybe i didnt have the money for her and that the truth of the matter is i work hard for my pets but as id been studying skunks for a while my mother in law bought her for me and i am not in a flat what dosent allow pets


----------



## ichis-mom (May 25, 2008)

Dont worry ichi is not leaving me and under no circumstances am i getting rid of her if all else fails i will find new accommodation i bought ichi (NOT just for Christmas) for life and she has been through enough owners so dont worry about her shes not going anywhere and my council dose allow pets.


----------



## gibby (Oct 24, 2007)

ichis-mom said:


> Dont worry ichi is not leaving me and under no circumstances am i getting rid of her if all else fails i will find new accommodation i bought ichi (NOT just for Christmas) for life and she has been through enough owners so dont worry about her shes not going anywhere and my council dose allow pets.


you keep fighting that :censor: and dont give up,seen ichis in east coast and think hes lovely. by the way im the one that let you in co-op for your **** the other night, next time come b4 10pm :lol2:


----------



## plugger (Feb 4, 2008)

Typical of the system we live in, a well looked after and loved pet is being used by the council for publicity, I can honestly see them showing off how caring they are when they allow him to be kept. My tenancy agreement states pets only with permission so it's a pity that the council couldn't use the same rules to get rid of some of the unwanted dogs left to roam the street around here I'm pretty sure there owners would have just signed them over.

Itchi's mom good for you, any of us would be devastated if we were forced to get rid of one of our pets you keep fighting, maybe ask if other council tenants are being harassed for pets they haven't given permission for or is it just cos itchi's black.:lol2:


----------

